
Lebbeus Woods: Architect Who Dared to Ask ‘What If?’ (2013) - prismatic
http://www.wired.com/2013/02/lebbeus-woods-conceptual-architect/
======
aaronchall
Ad-walled - not gonna read.

~~~
m0llusk
That blocked me also, but I have to recommend that people investigate the
works of Lebbeus Woods as he was extremely creative and really pushed the
boundaries in imagining new ways of conceiving of buildings. His blog is still
up at
[https://lebbeuswoods.wordpress.com/](https://lebbeuswoods.wordpress.com/) and
any Internet search for his name will turn up dozens of interesting articles
worth reading.

